# NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

_*MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDERS*_


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 06:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALNEDERS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope this year I can make it, I hear is a great show


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 04:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALNEDERS
> *


TU SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
''STYLISTICS'' LOS ANGELES MOTHER CHAPTER WILL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 05:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALNEDERS
> *


 :0


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

COUNTING THE DAYS DANNY, YOU GUYS ALWAYS PUT ON A GREAT SHOW AND THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE BIGGER AND BADDER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

DONE DEAL....COUNT US IN :biggrin: WE SHOULD HAVE SOME NEW SURPRISES FOR YOU.THANKS DANNY


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD!!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 6 2009, 05:39 PM~12625797
> *DONE DEAL....COUNT US IN  :biggrin: WE SHOULD HAVE SOME NEW SURPRISES FOR YOU.THANKS DANNY
> *


looking forward to this show again we need 10 spots in door hook it up danny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know Impalas Magazine will be there again.......this is NOT a show to miss.....one of the best of the year.....


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO+Jan 6 2009, 03:45 AM~12619898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTMFT :wave: :wave: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 6 2009, 11:05 PM~12629285
> *you know Impalas Magazine will be there again.......this is NOT a show to miss.....one of the best of the year.....
> *


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 6 2009, 10:05 PM~12629285
> *you know Impalas Magazine will be there again.......this is NOT a show to miss.....one of the best of the year.....
> *


WHATS UP TORO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 04:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDERS
> *


WHATS UP BENNY HOW YOU BEEN .HOWS THAT FORK LIFT
:roflmao: SEND ME A PM LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED TO RENT SOME CARTS FOR THIS SHOW TELL DANNY


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 "TOGETHER C.C." IS HAVING DA 2ND ANNUAL "PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA CUSTOM CAR SHOW & LIVE BAND" & ALSO A MOVE IN TIME ON SATURDAY! LOOK OUT 4 FLYER SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 06:52 PM~12615069
> *I hope this year I can make it, I hear is a great show
> *


X's 2


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 7 2009, 09:45 PM~12638143
> *X's 2
> *


WORTH THE TRIP AND VACATION AT THE BEACH. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 7 2009, 08:29 PM~12637375
> *WHATS UP BENNY HOW YOU BEEN .HOWS THAT FORK LIFT
> :roflmao: SEND ME A PM LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED TO RENT SOME CARTS FOR THIS SHOW TELL DANNY
> *


 :roflmao: HAHAHA THAT P.O.S FORKLIFT RIDES LIKE A CADILLAC :roflmao: :roflmao: WE'LL HIT U UP LATER AND LET U KNOW ON THOSE CARTS, THANKS BIG ROB


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 7 2009, 09:40 PM~12638827
> *WORTH THE TRIP AND VACATION AT THE BEACH. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

Majestics Ventura Co. will be there for sure to support....Always real good show well worth the trip :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'LL BE AT THE SHOW :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jan 14 2009, 01:56 AM~12699441
> *I'LL BE AT THE SHOW  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


WHY SO SAD? :0


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

New Crowd will be there with a few cars :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 09:13 AM~12700486
> *New Crowd will be there with a few cars  :thumbsup:
> *


when new crowd says "a few" this usualy means 15 or so :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 08:13 AM~12700486
> *New Crowd will be there with a few cars  :thumbsup:
> *


Hopefully New Crowd will get their head out of their ass, get up early and be there on time. Maybe even show inside if they get their shit together.....


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

always a good show


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

brown sensations will be there! got a couple big displays, so hook up the indoor spots!


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 14 2009, 02:01 AM~12699460
> *WHY SO SAD? :0
> *


OH SHOOT WRONG FACES LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

TRADITION WILL TRY AND BE THERE ALREADY LOOKING FOR A HOTEL ANY SUGGESTIONS, WHAT IS CLOSE BY OR AROUND THERE THAT YOU RECOMMEND?  :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jan 17 2009, 08:37 PM~12736539
> *TRADITION WILL TRY AND BE THERE ALREADY LOOKING FOR A HOTEL ANY SUGGESTIONS, WHAT IS CLOSE BY OR AROUND THERE THAT YOU RECOMMEND?   :thumbsup:
> *


 there are a couple of motel 6's in carpinteria. about 10 miles to the south. anything closer to town and you will pay $$$


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

are they giving out any $ for trucks????


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/events/sema-2008/video.php


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5ehO3lpN34


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: NIGHTMARE WILL BE THERE WITH A NEW TOY


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 18 2009, 06:03 PM~12742206
> *are they giving out any $ for trucks????
> *


money only for the hop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Jan 16 2009, 09:15 PM~12728738
> *Hopefully New Crowd will get their head out of their ass, get up early and be there on time.  Maybe even show inside if they get their shit together.....
> *


Damn it now you sound like a PO your off the clock Homie you know who's ass you need to get on :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

YOU KNOW TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN SERVING ALL THE HOPPERS


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

When will the show flyers be printed?


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 23 2009, 04:07 PM~12794751
> *When will the show flyers be printed?
> *


soon :yes: :yes:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

you know the big bad wolves will be there with a lot of new toys lol "NOKTURNAL ITS NOT FOR EVERBODY "


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CANT WAIT


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~ (Dec 15, 2008)

Great Show... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:26 AM~12739311
> *there are a couple of motel 6's in carpinteria. about 10 miles to the south. anything closer to town and you will pay $$$
> *


good looking calling o get quotes for that weekend! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Concert :dunno:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

x2


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 05:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDERS
> *


ORALE BENNYHILL GOOD MEETING YOU AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC TRY TO MAKE IT TO YOUR GUY;S SHOW


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

damn benito, already promoting :biggrin: let me know if you guys need any help


----------



## dippin62 (Dec 2, 2008)

MAJESTICS most so. cal chapter will BE attending looking forward to a good show :wave: :wave: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dippin62_@Jan 25 2009, 09:21 PM~12813551
> *MAJESTICS most so. cal chapter will BE  attending looking forward to a good show :wave:  :wave:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


majestics san diego tambien :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 24 2009, 04:24 PM~12803428
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CANT WAIT
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO SHOW UP THIS YEAR WE NEED TO GET ALOT OF HOPPERS TO SHOW UP FOR A BETTER COMPETITION


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 25 2009, 09:42 PM~12813125
> *ORALE BENNYHILL GOOD MEETING YOU AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC TRY TO MAKE IT TO YOUR GUY;S SHOW
> *


YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD AT THE MAJESTICS BBQ, HOPE TO SEE YOU HERE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jan 25 2009, 10:11 PM~12813427
> *damn benito, already promoting :biggrin:  let me know if you guys need any help
> *


GRACIAS GRACIAS.......GOOD LOOKING OUT ILL HIT YOU UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

One bad ass show... looking foward to this one... TTMFT!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jan 27 2009, 03:45 PM~12831084
> *majestics san diego tambien :biggrin:
> *


TROUBLE MAKER :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 27 2009, 01:50 PM~12831114
> *ARE YOU GOING TO SHOW UP THIS YEAR WE NEED TO GET ALOT OF HOPPERS TO SHOW UP FOR A BETTER COMPETITION
> *


I WAS THERE LAST YEAR  AND I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the feelin I'll be a spectator again :angry:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

again


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

THIS SHOW GETS BETTER EVERY YEAR, ALL READY COUNTING THE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY CEN-CAL WILL BE DOWN


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Jan 30 2009, 09:48 PM~12863096
> *I have the feelin I'll be a spectator again  :angry:
> *


AROCK TAKE THE PINCHE CAR COVER OF THE MONTE AND FISNISH THE DAMM THING :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 24 2009, 03:24 PM~12803428
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CANT WAIT
> *


WHATS UP JERRY uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jan 31 2009, 11:39 AM~12867109
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CEN-CAL WILL BE DOWN
> *


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Jan 31 2009, 04:47 PM~12869310
> *WHATS UP JERRY uffin:
> *


WHAT UP DOG YOU GOING TO BE READY (HOP IT)


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 3 2009, 05:29 PM~12896399
> *WHAT UP DOG YOU GOING TO BE READY (HOP IT)
> *


HOPEFULLY IMA HIT U UP WHEN IM READY :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Feb 3 2009, 11:02 PM~12901161
> *HOPEFULLY IMA HIT U UP WHEN IM READY :thumbsup:
> *


cool


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

GOOD SHOW AND ALOT OF FINE HINAS AND HOOTIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 31 2009, 01:43 PM~12868129
> *AROCK TAKE THE PINCHE CAR COVER OF THE MONTE AND FISNISH THE DAMM THING  :twak: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


What car cover :biggrin: kinda hard 2 finish when its on jack stands


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Feb 4 2009, 08:22 PM~12908587
> *What car cover  :biggrin: kinda hard 2 finish when its on jack stands
> *


EY I GOT A TRUCK AND SOME CHAINS, WELL JUST DRAGG THAT BISH TO THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OR DO WE NEED TO TAKE IT TO DLG CUSTOMS :dunno: uffin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Low Perfections will be in the house!!


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

you guys should come give out flyers at our show


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

HEY BENNY HILL ARE WE DOING THIS AGAIN ?


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## dippin62 (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 7 2009, 07:40 AM~12631213
> *TTMFT :wave:  :wave:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes:
> *


LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THIER :guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Feb 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12945091
> *HEY BENNY HILL ARE WE DOING THIS AGAIN ?
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW IT. YOU GUYS UP FOR SOME MORE BEEF AND ONION? :wave: :wave: 

SO WHEN IS THE "PALETA" BUSTIN OUT? :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 9 2009, 08:52 AM~12949577
> *YOU KNOW IT. YOU GUYS UP FOR SOME MORE BEEF AND ONION? :wave:  :wave:
> 
> SO WHEN IS THE "PALETA" BUSTIN OUT? :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


its out took 2nd in vegas


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Feb 10 2009, 04:54 PM~12964642
> *its out took 2nd in vegas
> *


O THATS RIGHT WE RAN INTO YOU WHEN YOU PICKED UP YOUR PLAQUE. CONGRATS :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

PREMIER CAR CLUB PRESENTS:, 'COMMUNITY CAR SHOW' IN PANORAMA CITY

Suscribirse | Enviar por correo | Imprimir 
TOPFAN Ayer, 11:19 PM | | Publicado: #1 

PREMIER

Mensajes: 2,578
Registrado: Aug 2002
Desde: 'WHERE QUALITY IS PREFFERED OVER QUANTITY"




PREMIER IS PROUD TO CO-SPONSOR 

THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
DEPARTMENT OF RECREATION AND PARKS

'PANORAMA RECREATION CENTER COMMUNITY CAR SHOW'

THIS EVENT WILL TAKE PLACE ON 

SATURDAY APRIL 18, 2009 

PANORAMA RECREATION CENTER 
8600 Hazeltine Ave.
Panorama City, CA 91402

CLICK ON LINK FOR INFO ON PARK

http://www.laparks.org/dos/reccenter/facility/panoramaRC.htm


PLEASE CONTACT ABEL PEREZ FOR ANY INFO @ (818) 756-8189





FLIER TO FOLLOW, SO PUT THIS ON YOUR CALENDER.......


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

ANY PREREG FORMS YET?


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Feb 15 2009, 09:29 PM~13014142
> *ANY PREREG FORMS YET?
> *


ANSWER MY HOMIE :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Feb 15 2009, 09:29 PM~13014142
> *ANY PREREG FORMS YET?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91+Feb 17 2009, 11:16 PM~13034960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ON THE WAY. THEIR ON THE SLOW BOAT FROM CHINA :biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin: AS SOON AS WE GET THEM I WILL EMAIL THEM OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 18 2009, 07:47 AM~13038102
> *ON THE WAY. THEIR ON THE SLOW BOAT FROM CHINA  :biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin: AS SOON AS WE GET THEM I WILL EMAIL THEM OUT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/goodtimesbannerCLEAN.jpg[/img]] 

Will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 27 2009, 02:53 PM~12831132
> *YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD AT THE MAJESTICS BBQ, HOPE TO SEE YOU  HERE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 19 2009, 08:51 PM~13054124
> *:thumbsup: ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 19 2009, 08:51 PM~13054124
> *:thumbsup: ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

LO LOWS CAR & BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE AGAIN 
THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DONT WANNA MISS


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Feb 15 2009, 11:29 PM~13014142
> *ANY PREREG FORMS YET?
> *


PREREG FORMS ARE READY. PM EMAIL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy: :wave: :yes:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*MAJESTICS *WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

can you pm the classes for bikes


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 2 2009, 01:49 PM~13154256
> *PREREG FORMS ARE READY. PM EMAIL  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :wave:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

any flyer for the show :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Mar 5 2009, 02:23 AM~13187810
> *any flyer for the show :biggrin:
> *


NOT YET, FLYER OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

4 THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW! CHECK IT OUT!  :biggrin:  





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwbnTcUbF4U&feature=related


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 2 2009, 01:49 PM~13154256
> *PREREG FORMS ARE READY. PM EMAIL  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :wave:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 05:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDERS
> *



SOFTIN will be there for some tips! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 05:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## osos66rag (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Benny-

Are you going to post your flyer on the events calender on here? I checked it for June after talking to Danny on the phone and it's not posted as of yet.  

Put you back at the top :biggrin: 

Tiff


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

What's up Nite Life....?
Looking forward to your show...Always a GREAT turn out!!!
If all goes well, we'll be there AGAIN! :thumbsup: 
TFFT!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know Impalas Magazine will be there......hell yeah..won't miss this one......Danny and Augie and the rest of the Nite Life crew....see you all in June....

Toro


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 05:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDERS
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

New Page
TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## mm50 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD WEEKEND* :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

LIKE THAT CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPPING FOR THE 818 RIDERS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Mar 16 2009, 12:45 AM~13291965
> *LIKE THAT CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPPING FOR THE 818 RIDERS
> *


TTT! :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 16 2009, 12:42 AM~13291948
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD WEEKEND :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0  :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 05:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDERS
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 6 2009, 03:01 PM~13202891
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

we will be there! (club name or not!)


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 18 2009, 07:23 AM~13313824
> *
> *


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: In4life will be there too :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 22 2009, 07:22 AM~13352091
> *
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 16 2009, 12:42 AM~13291948
> *LIKE THAT CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPPING FOR THE 818 RIDERS
> *


*

:thumbsup:*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Can't wait....my eye goes to the calendar and this date keeps popping up......see you all there....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

LUNCH TIME BUMP


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

I know I've been gone for a while. A few medical problems. Thank God nothing real serious.

Danny, Benny and the crew.... good luck for your show.
You guys always put on a great show with your indoor/outdoor. 

Regards to Agui.....

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Can we get a list for classes


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS WILL BE THERE!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 2 2009, 01:23 PM~13154543
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>DEEP TOO!!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2009, 07:50 PM~13419360
> *MAJESTICS TAK'IN OVER!!!</span>*


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Mar 28 2009, 08:19 PM~13419573
> *MAJESTICS TAK'IN OVER!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 28 2009, 08:30 PM~13419219
> *MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS WILL BE THERE!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Mar 28 2009, 09:19 PM~13419573
> *MAJESTICS TAK'IN OVER!!!
> *


:0


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT Cali Cruisers well be bustin out wit all of our new projects at this sow


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTMFT!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Mar 30 2009, 11:33 AM~13432878
> *TTMFT!!
> *


Wud Up cant wait for this show :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Mar 30 2009, 01:33 PM~13432878
> *TTMFT!!
> *


TO THE MUTHA-FUCKEN TOP :0 DOES YOUR POPPS KNOW YOU USING THIS KINDA LANGUAGE. JK :biggrin: :h5: :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

What's up Benny and the Jets.. 
Night Life is up to their usual great show. With all that indoor and outdoor parkging, it's always off the hook. Much luck. 

How are you guys doing up SB way. You guys gonna make the Ventura show this Sunday?

Have Aguie drop me a call.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 1 2009, 05:59 AM~13452111
> *TO THE MUTHA-FUCKEN TOP  :0 DOES YOUR POPPS KNOW YOU USING THIS KINDA LANGUAGE. JK  :biggrin:  :h5:  :wave:
> *


YEA SELINA IM TELLIN HAHA!!! TTMFT!!! ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOW IN THE 805!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 2 2009, 11:40 PM~13472064
> *YEA SELINA IM TELLIN HAHA!!! TTMFT!!! ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOW IN THE 805!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: UP!  :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 2 2009, 01:53 PM~13466017
> *What's up Benny and the Jets..
> Night Life is up to their usual great show.  With all that indoor and outdoor parkging, it's always off the hook.  Much luck.
> 
> ...


WERE DOING GOOD. HOW BOUT YOUR SELF? YEA WERE TAKING A FEW RIDES OUT TO THE VENTURA SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

[ how dose one enters there car in this show? ive ben looking on internet for # to get info but no luck.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 1 2009, 05:59 AM~13452111
> *TO THE MUTHA-FUCKEN TOP  :0 DOES YOUR POPPS KNOW YOU USING THIS KINDA LANGUAGE. JK  :biggrin:  :h5:  :wave:
> *


Learned it from you!! lol jk!

TTMFT!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 4 2009, 07:21 PM~13484639
> *Learned it from you!! lol jk!
> 
> TTMFT!!
> *


 :biggrin: NO NOT FROM ME :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

2 MONTHS TO GO...... :yes: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 7 2009, 06:47 AM~13504728
> *2 MONTHS TO GO...... :yes:  :werd:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Taking this back to the top...


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

how can i enter my car in this show?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 5 2009, 05:34 PM~12614194
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDERS
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 7 2009, 09:53 PM~13512603
> *how can i enter my car in this show?
> *


PM ME YOUR EMAIL AND ILL SEND YOU A PRE-REG FORM


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 9 2009, 06:46 AM~13526026
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: TTT tell Danny and Joe I said Hi!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

FLYER WILL BE POSTED TONITE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## osos66rag (Oct 16, 2007)

We'll Be There







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

EvilWays will be there for sure...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Lifestyle lineup from last year...wonder whats in store 4 this yr


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 9 2009, 08:51 PM~13533802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2009, 09:39 PM~13534479
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 06:52 PM~12615069
> *I hope this year I can make it, I hear is a great show
> *


They do good shows Jess!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 9 2009, 08:51 PM~13533802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 benito i think this is the year mentiras busts out that 99' brougham :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

calling all clubs and solo riders


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

isn't this the same day as the san berdoo show. :dunno:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Apr 10 2009, 05:47 PM~13542380
> *isn't this the same day as the san berdoo show. :dunno:
> *


YEAP! BUT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 10 2009, 05:53 PM~13542425
> *YEAP! BUT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK
> *


 :werd: TTT!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 10 2009, 06:53 PM~13542425
> *YEAP! BUT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*BIG NUTS WIIL BE THERE!!! AND I GOT MY SAME SPOT !*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD TIMES ~eight 0 five~ WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 10 2009, 06:53 PM~13542425
> *YEAP! BUT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK
> *


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 06:02 PM~13541589
> *benito i think this is the year mentiras busts out that 99' brougham  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JAJAJA I THINK HES WORKING ON ALL HIS OTHER PROJECTS SO HE PUT THIS ONE ON THE BACK BURNER. :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 11 2009, 04:29 PM~13548204
> *TTT
> *


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 9 2009, 08:28 PM~13533426
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Yeah they dropped a bomb on the place last year. I hope they show again with some new rides. This is a good show.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Apr 12 2009, 01:26 PM~13554542
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 10 2009, 11:22 PM~13544036
> *BIG NUTS WIIL BE THERE!!! AND I GOT MY SAME SPOT !
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 13 2009, 01:03 PM~13562376
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66_rag_@Apr 12 2009, 02:21 AM~13551815
> *:thumbsup: Yeah they dropped a bomb on the place last year. I hope they show again with some new rides. This is a good show.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats da pay outs for da hop


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 14 2009, 08:03 AM~13571002
> *whats da pay outs  for da hop
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 14 2009, 09:03 AM~13571002
> *whats da pay outs  for da hop
> *


payouts are TBA..workin out the details right now. i'll keep you guys posted as the info comes to me. 
 :werd:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 14 2009, 08:11 PM~13579539
> *TTMFT!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: NEW PAGE TTT!!!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 14 2009, 08:19 PM~13579639
> *:biggrin: NEW PAGE TTT!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 14 2009, 08:44 PM~13579898
> *:wave:
> *


Show keeps getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 12 2009, 10:01 PM~13558101
> *
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Apr 15 2009, 01:20 PM~13585564
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


im going 2 get you


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 15 2009, 02:33 PM~13585673
> *im going 2 get you
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 15 2009, 09:16 AM~13583214
> *Show keeps getting closer :biggrin:
> *


doesnt feel like it...but itll hit when we gotta start getting shit together....dont lose your brother ! :twak:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 16 2009, 12:08 PM~13594646
> *doesnt feel like it...but itll hit when we gotta start getting shit together....dont lose your brother ! :twak:
> *


WTF :loco:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 16 2009, 10:08 AM~13594646
> *doesnt feel like it...but itll hit when we gotta start getting shit together....dont lose your brother ! :twak:
> *


Next show i take him to he's goin on a leash :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Is there gonna be a bikini contest????


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 16 2009, 04:47 PM~13598231
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Judging by the :thumbsup: I'm guessing there is.....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 16 2009, 05:26 PM~13597990
> *Is there gonna be a bikini contest????
> *


 I'VE BEEN GOING TO THIS SHOW FOR YEARS! AND THAT WOULD BE THE BOMB! LIKE THE LOWRIER BIKINI CONTEST OF TODAY AND BACK IN THE DAY! :yes: :werd: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 16 2009, 05:01 PM~13598376
> *I'VE BEEN GOING TO THIS SHOW FOR YEARS! AND THAT WOULD BE THE BOMB!                                                                                                              LIKE THE LOWRIER BIKINI CONTEST OF TODAY AND BACK IN THE DAY!  :yes:  :werd:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


I agree homie, If I'm coming down from Vancouver I wanna be at a show that I ain't never gonna forget....Either way any Southern Cali show is gonna be off the hook


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 15 2009, 02:33 PM~13585673
> *im going 2 get you
> *






:rant: :rant: :rant: :420: :yes: bring it :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ATTENTION' BENNY


mentiras is gonna need a 40x40 space , and make sure its turntable friendly, if its not too much to ask he rather have the whole indoor building to himself. let me know what you can do. thanks






























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill be making the road trip for this show....hope to meet some of you guys outtheir


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 16 2009, 05:01 PM~13598376
> *I'VE BEEN GOING TO THIS SHOW FOR YEARS! AND THAT WOULD BE THE BOMB!                                                                                                              LIKE THE LOWRIER BIKINI CONTEST OF TODAY AND BACK IN THE DAY!  :yes:  :werd:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 16 2009, 06:34 PM~13599145
> *ill be making the road trip for this show....hope to meet some of you guys outtheir
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 16 2009, 07:05 PM~13599496
> *
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT PRE-REG FORMS, PM ME YOUR EMAIL AND ILL GET THEM OUT TO YOU :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 16 2009, 10:18 AM~13594732
> *WTF :loco:
> *


Yeah he loses kids at carshows! jk angel..just once. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 17 2009, 10:40 AM~13605331
> *Yeah he loses kids at carshows! jk angel..just once.   :biggrin:
> *


DIDNT THAT HAPPEN TO DANIELSON :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 17 2009, 11:41 AM~13607023
> *DIDNT THAT HAPPEN TO DANIELSON :biggrin:
> *


 :0 im not the only one loosin da kids at da show


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*we will be there for sure*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 17 2009, 11:30 PM~13612397
> *we will be there for sure
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 17 2009, 11:41 AM~13607023
> *DIDNT THAT HAPPEN TO DANIELSON :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah that was all my dads doing.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 16 2009, 06:30 PM~13599104
> *ATTENTION' BENNY
> mentiras is gonna need  a 40x40 space , and make sure its turntable friendly, if its not too much to ask he rather have the whole indoor building to himself. let me know what you can do.  thanks
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420: :yes:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BENNY HILL LOOKS LIKE LATIN WORLD CC MIGHT MAKE THE TRIP OUT THERE THIS YEAR uffin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

Impressions Central Coast & Bakersfield will be there cant miss that one Nitelife always throws a bad ass show good job homies much respeto 4 you guys & keep up the good work see you there


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 19 2009, 07:27 PM~13624477
> *WHAT'S UP BENNY HILL LOOKS LIKE LATIN WORLD CC MIGHT MAKE THE TRIP OUT THERE THIS YEAR uffin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. :biggrin: :thumbsup: SEE YOU HERE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Apr 20 2009, 08:28 PM~13635966
> *Impressions Central Coast & Bakersfield will be there cant miss that one Nitelife always throws a bad ass show good job homies much respeto 4 you guys & keep up the good work see you there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 21 2009, 08:54 AM~13641333
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  SEE YOU HERE :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

hey benny hills 95 did u reserve that x-tra parking lot for the big m :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Apr 21 2009, 07:46 PM~13647544
> *hey benny hills 95 did u reserve that x-tra parking lot for the big m  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MEAN THE "COUPLE OF SPOTS" RIGHT? :biggrin: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 22 2009, 08:08 AM~13653128
> *
> *


Gabino Barrera no entendía razones
andando en la borrachera
cargaba pistola con seis cargadores
le daba gusto a cualquiera.
Usaba el bigote en cuadro abultado
su paño al cuello enredado
calzones de mata, chamarra de cuero
traía colteado el sombrero.

Sus pies campesinos usaban huaraches
y a veces a raiz andaba
pero le gustaba pagar los mariachis
la plata no le importaba.
Con una botella de caña en la mano
gritaba ¡Viva Zapata!
porque era ranchero el indio suriano
era hijo de buena mata.

Era alto, bien dado, muy ancho de espadas
su rostro mal encachado
su negra mirada un aire le daba
al buitre de la montañas.
Gabino Barrera dejaba mujeres
con hijos por donde quiera
por eso en los pueblos donde se paseaba
se la tenían sentenciada.
Recuero la noche que lo asesinaron
venía de ver a su amada
dieciocho descargas de Máuser sonaron
sin darle tiempo de nada.
Gabino Barrera murió como mueren
los hombres que son bragados
por una morena perdió como pierden
los gallos en los tapados


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats right


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 21 2009, 08:27 PM~13648938
> *YOU MEAN THE "COUPLE OF SPOTS" RIGHT? :biggrin:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 06:52 PM~12615069
> *I hope this year I can make it, I hear is a great show
> *


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 05:41 PM~13659519
> *
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 23 2009, 04:29 AM~13664241
> *:uh:
> *


TTT
Gabino Barrera- why are you sighing??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT I WILL BE BREAKING OUT MY LAC AT THIS SHOW


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

HERES THE LINK TO LAST YEARS SHOW.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=374609


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 23 2009, 03:55 PM~13669565
> *HERES THE LINK TO LAST YEARS SHOW.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=374609
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ive heard nothing but good things about this show


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 23 2009, 11:21 PM~13674262
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Happy Friday!..TTMFT!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 24 2009, 10:33 AM~13678192
> *Happy Friday!..TTMFT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 02:53 AM~13674997
> *ive heard nothing but good things about this show
> *


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Is there an under construction class jk :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 23 2009, 11:21 PM~13674262
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 23 2009, 11:21 PM~13674262
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 23 2009, 11:21 PM~13674262
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 23 2009, 05:50 PM~13670746
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt 


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 12:46 PM~13704209
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

BTTT


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

wheres the pre reg forms at?


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

JUNE 7TH RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER  :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 28 2009, 02:22 PM~13717870
> *JUNE 7TH RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER    :thumbsup:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :werd:
> *


It's sneaking up huh?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 28 2009, 02:22 PM~13717870
> *JUNE 7TH RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER    :thumbsup:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :werd:
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

any pre reg forms ?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 28 2009, 08:41 PM~13722626
> *any pre reg forms ?
> *


If it's not on one of the pages, contact Benny or Danny.

TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 28 2009, 09:41 PM~13722626
> *any pre reg forms ?
> *


PM ME YOUR EMAIL, :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 29 2009, 04:43 PM~13733221
> *TTT   :biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2009, 05:21 PM~13733634
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 28 2009, 02:22 PM~13717870
> *JUNE 7TH RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER    :thumbsup:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :werd:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 29 2009, 09:26 PM~13737311
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 04:28 AM~13739703
> *TTT
> *


I reached page 17!! :biggrin: 

Anyone want to race me to 18 and keep this TTT'd??


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Apr 30 2009, 08:09 AM~13740390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WADDUP BIRD, YOU AND THE CREW READY FOR THIS ONE?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 30 2009, 07:14 AM~13740423
> *NO :biggrin: :roflmao:
> WADDUP BIRD, YOU AND THE CREW READY FOR THIS ONE?
> *


OOPS Meant 18- but corrected that!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 07:39 AM~13740632
> *YES!! :biggrin:
> *


TTT!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTMFT! :scrutinize:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT FOR THE 805


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 09:07 PM~13749613
> *TTT FOR THE 805
> *


TTT!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 09:13 PM~13749723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2009, 05:30 AM~13752326
> *TTT!
> *


TTT


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 10:13 PM~13749723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT

Tell Danny he needs to reply to Victor the trophy guys email!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## osos66rag (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Jan 16 2009, 08:15 PM~12728738
> *Hopefully New Crowd will get their head out of their ass, get up early and be there on time.  Maybe even show inside if they get their shit together.....
> *


If you want to show up early, you need to roll with me and Cliff Dogg. :0 :biggrin: :loco:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 28 2009, 02:22 PM~13717870
> *JUNE 7TH RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER    :thumbsup:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :werd:
> *


TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 2 2009, 06:01 PM~13766601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 3 2009, 09:01 AM~13770399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@May 3 2009, 12:33 PM~13771155
> *:yessad:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@May 3 2009, 12:33 PM~13771155
> *:yessad:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 3 2009, 10:01 AM~13770399
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :yes: :420: :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 4 2009, 10:51 AM~13779323
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :420:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Benny thanks for the e-mail 
i'll see you at the show

Evilways C.c 
Puple avi


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 5 2009, 01:02 AM~13788167
> *Benny thanks for the e-mail
> i'll see you at the show
> 
> ...


NO PROB HOMIE. SEE YOU GUYS JUNE 7TH :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

CINCO DE MAYO BUMP
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osos66rag_@May 1 2009, 07:50 PM~13760079
> *If you want to show up early, you need to roll with me and Cliff Dogg. :0  :biggrin:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osos66rag_@May 1 2009, 08:50 PM~13760079
> *If you want to show up early, you need to roll with me and Cliff Dogg. :0  :biggrin:  :loco:
> *


WADDUP NEW CROWD :wave: ...... I'M HAPPY TO SEE THAT WERE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT RUN "A LITTLE" LATE WHEN WE GO TO SHOWS :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 5 2009, 04:54 PM~13795209
> *WADDUP NEW CROWD :wave: ...... I'M HAPPY TO SEE THAT WERE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT RUN "A LITTLE" LATE WHEN WE GO TO SHOWS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 5 2009, 09:03 PM~13798174
> *
> *


what up bird see u in diego


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 6 2009, 09:16 AM~13802916
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHAT UP NITE LIFE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 6 2009, 01:49 PM~13804859
> *WHAT UP NITE LIFE  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


queonda chente....the regal gonna be done for the show :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 6 2009, 11:49 AM~13804859
> *WHAT UP NITE LIFE  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


hi chente :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT FOR THE BIG BAD 805


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 6 2009, 09:16 AM~13802916
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :420:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

EXACTLY ONE MONTH FROM TODAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :h5: :wave: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
May 24th 2009
Hop rules & categories
Single pump street- Max lock up 32", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Double pump street- Max lock up 33", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00



Modified class single or double- Max lock up 37" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles its mod. Class no crying
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00


Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 37" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.



Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

One Month count down. 
Hope you're all ready!
:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 7 2009, 12:22 PM~13815627
> *One Month count down.
> Hope you're all ready!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 7 2009, 09:56 AM~13814881
> *EXACTLY ONE MONTH FROM TODAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


FUCK TIME IS FLYING!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 5 2009, 10:24 PM~13799088
> *what up bird see u in diego
> *


 :thumbsup: Whats up Trino. We moved the date for the Super Custom Car Show to Nov 8. Got a spot for you


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 7 2009, 06:55 PM~13819615
> *:thumbsup:   Whats up Trino.   We moved the date for the Super Custom Car Show to Nov 8.   Got a spot for you
> *



OF ALL DAYS AND MONTHS CHOSEN. THAT'S THE SAME DAY AS THE {4TH ANNUAL TRAFFIC CAR SHOW}. :0 :scrutinize: :| :uh:  :dunno: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454366&st=720

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 7 2009, 06:18 PM~13819801
> *OF ALL DAYS AND MONTHS CHOSEN. THAT'S THE SAME DAY AS THE {4TH ANNUAL TRAFFIC CAR SHOW}.  :0  :scrutinize:  :|  :uh:    :dunno:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454366&st=720
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:burn: WERE BURNIN UP OVER HERE.....DAMMITT :burn:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 8 2009, 06:44 AM~13824551
> *:burn:  WERE BURNIN UP OVER HERE.....DAMMITT   :burn:
> *


Benny- how are you guys doing with the fire?? Is everyone okay?? I had to go North! I'll keep TTT'ng this cuz I know you all might not be able to get to a computer with the evacuations and chaos going on. I'll keep yours posted up!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTMFT!! 
Fire better be gone before show time!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 8 2009, 07:46 AM~13825538
> *TTMFT!!
> Fire better be gone before show time!!
> *


for reals or else the show grounds gona stay packed wit fire trucks instead of low-lows


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 8 2009, 09:23 AM~13826477
> *for reals or else the show grounds gona stay packed wit fire trucks instead of low-lows
> *


we'll just add another category :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 8 2009, 10:23 AM~13826477
> *for reals or else the show grounds gona stay packed wit fire trucks instead of low-lows
> *


Didnt that happen last year?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 8 2009, 11:04 AM~13826891
> *we'll just add another category  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 8 2009, 09:46 AM~13825538
> *TTMFT!!
> Fire better be gone before show time!!
> *



:werd: !


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 12:14 PM~13826985
> *Didnt that happen last year?
> *


i know we didnt open up a fire truck category but at this rate we might have to :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 8 2009, 01:07 PM~13828067
> *i know we didnt open up a fire truck category but at this rate we might have to :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I think that would be cool to see a lowrider fire truck. They partially have hydrolics! Just not underneath!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Just thought of something, can you have a fire engine hop catagory??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

What time is day of show registration?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Getting close to the bottom of the page!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 11:17 AM~13836663
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 9 2009, 01:16 PM~13837420
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

cant wait for this one its going to be my first time going over there some of our members are geting there rides painted ready for this show 

ill miss work just to go over there :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 10 2009, 11:15 AM~13843975
> *cant wait for this one its going to be my first time going over there some of our members are geting there rides painted  ready for this show
> 
> ill miss work just to  go over there :biggrin:
> *


one bad ass show :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 10 2009, 08:59 PM~13847817
> *one bad ass show :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 10 2009, 01:15 PM~13843975
> *cant wait for this one its going to be my first time going over there some of our members are geting there rides painted  ready for this show
> 
> ill miss work just to  go over there :biggrin:
> *


see you and your members here in 27........ days but whos counting?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT for Nite Life


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 08:40 PM~13832822
> *What time is day of show registration?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

try gettin tier early cuz it gets packed i started movin a lil after 6 last year but either way there is plenty of room


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 10:40 PM~13832822
> *What time is day of show registration?
> *


BRIGHT AND EARLY @ 6AM


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 11 2009, 08:14 AM~13851033
> *BRIGHT AND EARLY @ 6AM
> *


uggh thats soooo early. :biggrin: 
hope theres no wind this year.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 11 2009, 10:48 AM~13852403
> *uggh thats soooo early.  :biggrin:
> hope theres no wind this year.
> *


but i didnt see u there that early last year :0


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 11:18 AM~13852707
> *but i didnt see u there that early last year :0
> *


really?? im always there doing registration. thats my shieet.. haha jk but yeah where were you sucka?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 11 2009, 11:25 AM~13852767
> *really?? im always there doing registration. thats my shieet.. haha jk but yeah where were you sucka?
> *


i was there at 6:15 last year there was only 3 cars lined up at dat time tink dats da earliest ive gotten to a show n its only 5 min drive from my pad too hehe dis year im sendin tina n i'll show up later hehe


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 11:28 AM~13852804
> *i was there at 6:15 last year there was only 3 cars lined up at dat time  tink dats da earliest ive gotten to a show n its only 5 min drive from my pad too hehe dis year im sendin tina n i'll show up later hehe
> *


lol..hmmm idk where i was you were probably still half asleep anyways .. oh wow tina!! haha hows that kid doing?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 11 2009, 11:53 AM~13853059
> *lol..hmmm idk where i was you were probably still half asleep anyways .. oh wow tina!! haha hows that kid doing?
> *


i took a nap in da bed of da truck after we set up hehe... he's good


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 12:06 PM~13853200
> *i took a nap in da bed of da truck after we set up hehe... he's good
> *


haha nice.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 11 2009, 09:14 AM~13851033
> *BRIGHT AND EARLY @ 6AM
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 11 2009, 03:31 PM~13854565
> *
> *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Bump it--got to mid next page!


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

ITS HUMP DAY :biggrin: I CAN SMELL THE WEEKEND :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

WE HAVE A COUPLE OF HOTEL ROOMS ON HOLD IF ANYONE NEEDS ONE. CALL DANNY 805-680-6339 :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 13 2009, 06:19 AM~13872083
> *ITS HUMP DAY :biggrin: I CAN SMELL THE WEEKEND  :yes:
> *


its a good day to start the weekend 


































TTT!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 13 2009, 04:26 PM~13877420
> *its a good day to start the weekend
> TTT!
> *


my whoke life since skool ended has been one long ass weekend :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LESS THAN A MONTH LEFT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

School's out Stilo??


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 04:29 PM~13877446
> *my whoke life since skool ended has been one long ass weekend :0  :biggrin:
> *


dude mine too!. i need to go back though.


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 06:29 PM~13877446
> *my  skool ended has been one long ass weekend :0  :biggrin:
> *


You must have graduated from SBHS. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 14 2009, 09:14 AM~13884816
> *You must have graduated from SBHS.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


SMHS class of 08 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 14 2009, 09:14 AM~13884816
> *You must have graduated from SBHS.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


lol
i wish i did!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 14 2009, 07:05 PM~13890702
> *lol
> i wish i did!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 10:25 PM~13892596
> *:twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 05:30 PM~13888521
> *SMHS class of 08 :biggrin:
> *


NO WONDER!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 15 2009, 05:38 AM~13894348
> *NO WONDER!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :yes:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 04:30 PM~13888521
> *SMHS class of 08 :biggrin:
> *


08?!? damn i feel waaaay old!!

8


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 09:25 PM~13892596
> *:twak:
> *


haha you know sm sucked!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 16 2009, 12:36 PM~13905880
> *haha you know sm sucked!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 16 2009, 08:53 AM~13904569
> *08?!? damn i feel waaaay old!!
> 
> 8
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: What's wrong Jason?? Feeling old now??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 16 2009, 11:36 AM~13905880
> *haha you know sm sucked!!
> *


True but freshman year was bad ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 12:38 PM~13905895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: What's wrong Jason??  Feeling old now??
> *


man where did the years go! it seems like only yesterday i was rollin in my mini truck... (1985)


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 16 2009, 06:24 PM~13907823
> *man where did the years go! it seems like only yesterday i was rollin in my mini truck... (1985)
> *


Yeah and me and my 1991 mini red Toyota Truck that said SPECTRUM on the tailgate!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 16 2009, 01:24 PM~13906505
> *True but freshman year was bad ass!!! :biggrin:
> *




haha true that. hey i saw you today and you didnt even say hi dude!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 17 2009, 05:03 PM~13914224
> *haha true that. hey i saw you today and you didnt even say hi dude!
> *


just saw u wen u where drivin da escalade


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 06:46 AM~13918784
> *just saw u wen u where drivin da escalade
> *


thats when i saw you too. 

3 weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Feb 15 2009, 11:29 PM~13014142
> *ANY PREREG FORMS YET?
> *


X2


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

PM EMAIL FOR PRE-REG FORMS :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 18 2009, 11:36 AM~13920275
> *thats when i saw you too.
> 
> 3 weeks.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 WOW TIME FLIES :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 18 2009, 04:16 PM~13924075
> *:0  WOW TIME FLIES  :0
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 18 2009, 09:36 AM~13920275
> *thats when i saw you too.
> 
> 3 weeks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GETTING READY FOR THIS ONE NOW!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2009, 08:04 PM~13927749
> *GETTING READY FOR THIS ONE NOW!!!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Here's the new info :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13942618
> *Here's the new info :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HOW MUCH IS THE BIKES PRE N REG????


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

You guys, and ladies too, should not miss this show. It's always a great show with a hop. It gets packed.




Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@May 20 2009, 01:37 PM~13948499
> *You guys, and ladies too, should not miss this show.  It's always a great show with a hop.  It gets packed.
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"
> *


TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 20 2009, 01:59 PM~13948043
> *HOW MUCH IS THE BIKES PRE N REG????
> *


20 BOTH PRE AND DAY OF. ******ONLY ONE WRISATBAND FOR BIKES***** :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 20 2009, 03:57 PM~13949913
> *20 BOTH PRE AND DAY OF. ******ONLY ONE WRISATBAND FOR BIKES*****  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT????OK GOOD FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 20 2009, 02:57 PM~13949913
> *20 BOTH PRE AND DAY OF. ******ONLY ONE WRISATBAND FOR BIKES*****  :biggrin:
> *


do we get discount on extra wristbands :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13951472
> *do we get discount on extra wristbands :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13951472
> *do we get discount on extra wristbands :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: HI!!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 20 2009, 08:01 PM~13951472
> *do we get discount on extra wristbands :biggrin:
> *


YOU GET ONE WRISTBAND.......ONE FREE FLYER.........AND A PICTURE WITH DANNY TREJO (not the actor) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 21 2009, 12:21 PM~13959668
> *YOU GET ONE WRISTBAND.......ONE FREE FLYER.........AND A PICTURE WITH DANNY TREJO (not the actor)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:  :|   :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 21 2009, 01:21 PM~13959668
> *YOU GET ONE WRISTBAND.......ONE FREE FLYER.........AND A PICTURE WITH DANNY TREJO (not the actor)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 21 2009, 01:21 PM~13959668
> *YOU GET ONE WRISTBAND.......ONE FREE FLYER.........AND A PICTURE WITH DANNY TREJO (not the actor)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEN WHO????


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 21 2009, 03:39 PM~13961877
> *THEN WHO????
> *


he da prez of Nite Life


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 21 2009, 05:00 PM~13962080
> *he da prez of Nite Life
> *


OHHH :0


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 21 2009, 06:00 PM~13962084
> *OHHH :0
> *


 he kinda look like him thou :biggrin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420: :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

is there a sports car class?


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 21 2009, 05:45 PM~13963017
> *he kinda look like him thou :biggrin:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> *



wtf. :roflmao: 

TTMFT!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 21 2009, 06:45 PM~13963017
> *he kinda look like him thou :biggrin:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> *


SERIO...DANNY GOT FAT THOUGH!!!(HERES A ICOF ME N DANNY)


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@May 22 2009, 03:32 PM~13972481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 21 2009, 06:48 PM~13963050
> *:biggrin:  :420:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@May 22 2009, 03:51 PM~13972632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 22 2009, 03:08 PM~13972300
> *SERIO...DANNY GOT FAT THOUGH!!!(HERES A ICOF ME N DANNY)
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this taken at?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 05:39 AM~13976642
> *Where was this taken at?
> *


AT PREMIER'S CAR SHOW...IF U WANT U CAN THROW THS PIC ON UR COMMERCIAL TOO


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

CEN CAL MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2009, 09:04 PM~13987079
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 26 2009, 12:52 AM~13997891
> *TTT
> *



X2! TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@May 22 2009, 03:51 PM~13972632
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

what up chente!


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAN'T HARDLY WAIT!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 27 2009, 01:11 AM~14010495
> *CAN'T HARDLY WAIT!
> 
> 
> ...


less than 2 weeks away :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 27 2009, 06:34 AM~14011952
> *less than 2 weeks away :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Benny, do you have any fliers that you can send me?


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 26 2009, 09:38 PM~14008671
> *what up chente!
> *



:biggrin: what up homie :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

VENDOR SPOTS STILL AVAILABLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 28 2009, 07:14 AM~14023549
> *VENDOR SPOTS STILL AVAILABLE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


How much?? cuz I know someone who was asking...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 09:37 AM~14024237
> *How much?? cuz I know someone who was asking...
> *


 PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 28 2009, 11:17 AM~14025997
> *PM FOR MORE INFO
> *


PM sent


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT, whaddup gabino...picatela picatela


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

are b.b.q. pits welcome


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

thanks will do


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

are b.b.q. pits welcome


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 27 2009, 05:59 PM~14018606
> *:biggrin: what up homie :wave:
> *


 just chillin waitin to bring the cars to the show!! are you gonna enter the hopping contest?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2009, 12:32 PM~13978686
> *AT PREMIER'S CAR SHOW...IF U WANT U CAN THROW THS PIC ON UR COMMERCIAL TOO
> *


I :dunno: Might get my :buttkick: if I did! hno:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@May 28 2009, 08:02 PM~14030592
> *are b.b.q. pits welcome
> *


SORRY, NO PITS. :tears:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

LATIN WORLD CC. 
BAKERSFIELD,CA.

Will be attending this show fo sho....... personally my first time.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 28 2009, 06:21 PM~14030205
> *
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@May 29 2009, 09:55 PM~14042296
> *LATIN WORLD CC.
> BAKERSFIELD,CA.
> 
> ...



SEE YOU HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@May 29 2009, 08:55 PM~14042296
> *LATIN WORLD CC.
> BAKERSFIELD,CA.
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: LATIN WORLD IN THE CASA


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ONE WEEK LEFT!!!! :0 :0 :0 

~ROLL CALL WHO'S READY?~
GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER~ALMOST READY


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

One More week!!!!
Hope you guys are ready!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

6 more days ohhhh just came out of the paint shop and need to put the crome on ohhhhhhhh will see if it makes it but where still going


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 28 2009, 08:47 PM~14031899
> *just chillin waitin to bring the cars to the show!!  are you gonna enter the hopping contest?
> *



yea hommie i am taking the town car and the regal :biggrin: thanks for the clear :biggrin: :420: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 1 2009, 09:14 AM~14061388
> *yea hommie i am taking the town car and the regal  :biggrin: thanks for clear  :biggrin:  :420:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 Chente talks


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 1 2009, 02:59 PM~14063387
> *:0 Chente talks
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HOW MUCH IS THE CAR N BIKE REG????


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Bike.. $20 pre reg.. $25... day of show reg. $30


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! 4 NITE LIFE! WHERE THE AIR AND SKY IS CLEANER! AND THE GIRLS ARE HEALTHIER! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 1 2009, 10:03 PM~14068753
> *Bike.. $20 pre reg.. $25... day of show reg. $30
> *


SO BIKES 25 N CAR 30??????


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 1 2009, 09:05 PM~14068770
> *TTT! 4 NITE LIFE! WHERE THE AIR AND SKY IS CLEANER! AND THE GIRLS ARE HEALTHIER!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 1 2009, 09:20 PM~14068912
> *SO BIKES 25 N CAR 30??????
> *


Nah. bikes 20 and cars 30 nvm the 25.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 2 2009, 10:26 AM~14070745
> *Nah. bikes 20 and cars 30 nvm the 25.
> *


OHH AIGHT THANX MIJA!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 01:26 PM~14073086
> *OHH AIGHT THANX MIJA!
> *


 :0 Selina not gona like dat


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2009, 03:00 PM~14073435
> *:0 Selina not gona like dat
> *


THATS HOW I CALL ANY GIRL,LADY,SENORA,GRAMMA,SUEGRA,SANCHA, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

TFFT!!!!!!! :burn:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

4 Days to go !!!!!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jun 3 2009, 05:44 AM~14080751
> *4 Days to go !!!!!       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:   :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jun 3 2009, 06:44 AM~14080751
> *4 Days to go !!!!!       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 3 2009, 09:38 PM~14090239
> *
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

3 days left !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2009, 02:00 PM~14073435
> *:0 Selina not gona like dat
> *


lol..
3 days!! :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 4 2009, 06:42 PM~14098047
> *lol..
> 3 days!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NEED INFORMERS NUMBER ASAP....ANY MEMBER FROM NITE LIFE


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

CAR CLUBS south of VC got to show love for the 805 besides MAJESTICS, GOODTIMES, LIFESTYLE, THEE ARTISTICS, and the rest of the counties north of LA. I LOVE THIS SHOW!!! KEEP DOIN IT NITE LIFE! ~HuerO~


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

hey how much is it at the door to get in ???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 4 2009, 11:15 PM~14100898
> *hey how much is it at the door to get in ???
> *


I THINK IS 15


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 11:20 PM~14100937
> *I THINK IS 15
> *


 :wow: im going to have to get in the car with them to get in thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 4 2009, 11:23 PM~14100947
> *:wow: im going to have to get in the car with them to get in thanks :thumbsup:
> *


I KNO ITS EXPENSIVE BUT ITS WORTH TO PAY THAT MUCH


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 11:24 PM~14100950
> *I KNO ITS EXPENSIVE BUT ITS WORTH TO PAY THAT MUCH
> *


Its Okay I got my 15 Bucks ready 
Im excited to go its going to be a good rodtrip where rolling with Reality Car Club and where taking some vendors :biggrin: i know its going to be a big Show 

I heard nothing but good things about this show We got are rooms booked already whereleaving to santa barbara saturday morning at 7am well cant wait :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 4 2009, 11:49 PM~14101104
> *Its Okay I got my 15 Bucks ready
> Im excited to go its going to be a good rodtrip where rolling with Reality Car Club and where taking some vendors  :biggrin: i know its going to be a big Show
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you to all the car clubs and the people that support our show. Hope to see all of you on sunday. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 11:24 PM~14100950
> *I KNO ITS EXPENSIVE BUT ITS WORTH TO PAY THAT MUCH
> *


A good value still. What is it going to cost at the show in San Bernardino?


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 4 2009, 10:49 PM~14101104
> *Its Okay I got my 15 Bucks ready
> Im excited to go its going to be a good rodtrip where rolling with Reality Car Club and where taking some vendors  :biggrin: i know its going to be a big Show
> 
> ...


Nice!!
Andy and Rachel coming??


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Its $15 for Adults and Kids or are Kids free?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 5 2009, 12:15 PM~14104973
> *A good value still. What is it going to cost at the show in San Bernardino?
> *


ITS 30 BUCKS


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 5 2009, 12:20 PM~14105025
> *Nice!!
> Andy and Rachel coming??
> *


yeah there all going to be there :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 5 2009, 02:06 PM~14105801
> *yeah there all going to be there  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

hey how bout before you guys start rollin we have another rematch of kick ball and benny tell your bro to bring his inhailer so he wont pass out. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 5 2009, 02:29 PM~14105516
> *Its $15 for Adults and Kids or are Kids free?
> *



CAN'T BEAT THAT PRICE FOR A BETTER QUALITY SHOW AND ENVIRENMENT! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 5 2009, 01:29 PM~14105516
> *Its $15 for Adults and Kids or are Kids free?
> *


UNDER 10 ITS FREE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Jun 5 2009, 10:03 PM~14108733
> *hey how bout before you guys start rollin we have another rematch of kick ball and benny tell your bro to bring his inhailer so he wont pass out. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


BABY BOUNCYS :biggrin: damm i ate shit on that gravel :roflmao:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

move-in will be under way in just a few :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 5 2009, 01:29 PM~14105516
> *Its $15 for Adults and Kids or are Kids free?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 5 2009, 01:29 PM~14105516
> *Its $15 for Adults and Kids or are Kids free?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TOMORROW IS ALMOST HERE!!!!


----------



## Fresno Kali Lac (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 1 2009, 09:05 PM~14068770
> *TTT! 4 NITE LIFE! WHERE THE AIR AND SKY IS CLEANER! AND THE GIRLS ARE HEALTHIER!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: watch them all be short fat and lip linerd out :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fresno Kali Lac_@Jun 6 2009, 10:41 AM~14111934
> *:biggrin: watch them all be short fat and lip linerd out :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: not here :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

CARS ARE MOVING IN AS I SPEEK, TYPE......


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

HARD AT WORK


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT THAT WAY FROM FRESNO  WILL BE TAKING LOTS OF PICS.


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 6 2009, 08:54 PM~14114404
> *GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT THAT WAY FROM FRESNO  WILL BE TAKING LOTS OF PICS.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIE.....KEEP IT UNDER 100


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

OK PEOPLE TIME TO SLEEP...ALL MY MEMBERS ARE READY N WE WILL BE HIITIN THE ROAD AT 5:30!!!HAY LOS WATCHO!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

It's today! It's going to be a nice show! I'll be taking lt's of pics!


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

OK WE R READY TO HIT THE ROAD!!!SEE U THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 7 2009, 09:25 AM~14117695
> *
> *


SO HOW WAS THE TURN OUT FELLAS??? PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

good turn out great show guys


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jun 7 2009, 09:33 PM~14122448
> *good turn out great show guys
> *


X2


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THIS WAS WESTSIDE C.C. LA, FIRST YEAR GOING TO THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW AND I MUST SAY, IT WUZ A NICE ASS SHOW. I WANT TO THANK THE VATOS FROM NITE LIFE, REALLY NICE GUYS AND THEY TREATED US VERY WELL. TRUST ME HOMIES WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR AND WE'LL BE TAKING MORE CARS FOR SURE, BUT NEXT TIME I'LL PRE REG WAY EARLY......LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

gracias good turn out :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 8 2009, 04:57 PM~14130302
> *gracias good turn out  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BRO U THREW IT DOWN WITH UR CAR...I SAW THE FIRST PART OF THE SHOW BETWEEN U N THE BLACK GUY AT THE BEACH N U CAME UP TO S.B TO STEP UP UR GAME!!!I KNEW U WERE GONNA WIN N I LIKED THE OTHER FOOLS FACE ALL MAD N SHIT...GOOD JOB N KEEP DOIN UR THING!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420: :yes: :h5:


----------



## i.mei12 (Jun 8, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

bad ass show once again Nite Life thanks cant wait for next year


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

FIRST TIME TO THIS SHOW AND IT WAS A DAMN GOOD SHOW. LOTS OF NICE RIDES AND LOTS OF PEOPLE. ILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR FOR SURE. ILL BE POSTING MY PICS IN THE OTHER TOPIC


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT FOR NITE LIFE!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*GOOD SHOW... LATIN WORLD C.C. BAKERSFIELD CHAPTER HAD A GREAT TIME... WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR..!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jun 9 2009, 07:32 AM~14137259
> *    :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :scrutinize: Gabino.


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 9 2009, 10:11 AM~14138310
> *:scrutinize: Gabino.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for Nite Life


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

where is all the pics


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*very good show from the time i got there... and i got there very late...and i want to thank benny and his whole club for everything...great hospitality..*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 9 2009, 04:09 PM~14141365
> *very good show from the time i got there... and i got there very late...and i want to thank benny and his whole club for everything...great hospitality..
> *


OK NOW POST THE DAMN PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 9 2009, 03:27 PM~14141570
> *OK  NOW  POST  THE  DAMN  PICS  :biggrin:
> *


PM the nudes bro


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 9 2009, 04:28 PM~14141578
> *PM the nudes bro
> *


RICH GOT THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 8 2009, 05:05 PM~14130395
> *DAMN BRO U THREW IT DOWN WITH UR CAR...I SAW THE FIRST PART OF THE SHOW BETWEEN U N THE BLACK GUY AT THE BEACH N U CAME UP TO S.B TO STEP UP UR GAME!!!I KNEW U WERE GONNA WIN N I LIKED THE OTHER FOOLS FACE ALL MAD N SHIT...GOOD JOB N KEEP DOIN UR THING!!!
> *



THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 9 2009, 04:09 PM~14141365
> *very good show from the time i got there... and i got there very late...and i want to thank benny and his whole club for everything...great hospitality..
> *


thanks to all the clubs, solo riders, and gente (returning and new comers) who came out to support our show. We hope everyone had a great time and enjoyed yourselves. this event just keeps growing and growing every year and without your support it wouldnt be possible. we look foward to seeing all of you trough out the year, but most importantly early June 2010. 


waddup Bean and Marvin from Drastic CC. I know you guys got some late afternoon Pics, so like smiley said Post the damm pics already :biggrin: . If anyone got to meet these two vatos, they made it all the way down from New York. Catch you next year :thumbsup: 


thanks again
Benny and the Nite Life Fam.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 9 2009, 10:49 PM~14145884
> *thanks to all the clubs, solo riders, and gente (returning and new comers) who came out to support our show.  We hope everyone had a great time and enjoyed yourselves. this event just keeps growing and growing every year and without your support it wouldnt be possible. we look foward to seeing all of you trough out the year, but most importantly early June 2010.
> waddup Bean and Marvin from Drastic CC. I know you guys got some late afternoon Pics, so like smiley said Post the damm pics already :biggrin:  . If anyone got to meet these two vatos, they made it all the way down from New York. Catch you next year:thumbsup:
> thanks again
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

SHIT PM ME THOSE NUDES TOOO :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 10 2009, 12:36 PM~14150471
> *SHIT PM ME THOSE NUDES TOOO :biggrin:
> *


X2.... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I will post up very soon.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

quote=49Merc,Jun 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14157884]
here's a link of some of the Photos i took at the show hope you enjoy:

http://antiquestylecc.com/Nite%20Life%20Of...0show/index.htm :thumbsup:
[/quote]
good show coverage


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Great show . Made the trip out there with the family from Sacramento and had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> quote=49Merc,Jun 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14157884]
> here's a link of some of the Photos i took at the show hope you enjoy:
> 
> http://antiquestylecc.com/Nite%20Life%20Of...0show/index.htm :thumbsup:


good show coverage
[/quote]

GOOD PICS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

BIG RICH GOTTA MAKE OUR DREAM COME TRUE!!!!PM THE NUDES!!!


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

GREAT SHOW DANNY AND NITELIFE MEMBERS HAD A GREAT TIME ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE INVITE. UNIQUE DIECAST  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

1ST TIME THERE BAD ASS SHOW NITE LIFE THANKS BENNY GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR US OUT THERE TTT


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

ALLWAYS, I MEAN ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW!!! THANKS!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Some of the other cars at the show


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life+Jun 11 2009, 10:11 PM~14166675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR MAKING THE TRIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE HOPE TO SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOD SHOW


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 15 2009, 04:49 PM~14198749
> *THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR MAKING THE TRIP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  WE HOPE TO SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHO WAS THAT VATO DOING THE TROPHIES? HE WAS FUNNY, AND HE DID A GOOD JOB.


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jun 19 2009, 01:39 PM~14240537
> *WHO WAS THAT VATO DOING THE TROPHIES? HE WAS FUNNY, AND HE DID A GOOD JOB.
> *


THATS RIGHT :yes: THE DJ CHOLO TAKING OVER :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jun 14 2009, 09:49 PM~14191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAAM WHO DID THOSE MURALS ON DA 62?? THUR NICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------

